# new native birds on license in Queensland



## lord of snails (Sep 2, 2020)

The new licensing has its upsides, for example it appears we can now keep more of the iconic native birds (kookaburras, tawny frog mouths, ravens, magpies, scrub turkeys and ibis) on specialized license, But I have a question: where will us Queenslanders be able to even get these native birds legally?


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 7, 2020)

I have seen the odd kookaburra appear on sales groups. Not often though. So currently there must be a few people with captive pairs. Havent seen any of the others for sale before and I am not too familiar with the bird scene outside of non-native birds.A magpie would be quite cool considering how comfortable they can become with people in the wild. I see nothing but inconveniences with the others unless you lived on a few acres away from neighbors haha. 

Would licenses to collect these animals be issued to meet the new demand (if there is one) for these native birds? I imagine thats the only way unless other states these animals are legal to keep (NSW can keep magpies on license prior to this i believe?) and would need to source a breeder there and ship interstate.


----------



## lord of snails (Sep 8, 2020)

hamishh34 said:


> I have seen the odd kookaburra appear on sales groups. Not often though. So currently there must be a few people with captive pairs. Havent seen any of the others for sale before and I am not too familiar with the bird scene outside of non-native birds.A magpie would be quite cool considering how comfortable they can become with people in the wild. I see nothing but inconveniences with the others unless you lived on a few acres away from neighbors haha.
> 
> Would licenses to collect these animals be issued to meet the new demand (if there is one) for these native birds? I imagine thats the only way unless other states these animals are legal to keep (NSW can keep magpies on license prior to this i believe?) and would need to source a breeder there and ship interstate.


what sales groups?, I thought kookaburras were illegal in QLD prior to this license change? I would assume tawny frog mouths would be good too, just need a large aviary to be active in at night time


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 9, 2020)

lord of snails said:


> what sales groups?, I thought kookaburras were illegal in QLD prior to this license change? I would assume tawny frog mouths would be good too, just need a large aviary to be active in at night time



I believe it was the blue-winged variety and it was on petlink. That tends to be where a lot of the bird guys move their stock. Pretty sure it was in QLD but if not, my point was more to do with people breeding in captivity. If now legal in QLD, purchasing from an outer state seller shouldn't be much hassle.


----------



## JoshsAussieReptiles (Sep 9, 2020)

Majority of those species listed are able to be kept in other states such as Victoria and NSW meaning that between that and excess Zoo stock, those would be your main ways of acquiring such species.


----------

